# Rock Acres Hunt Club



## dwrahc

Club is now full for the 2014/2015 Hunting season. The club is a non drinking family membership run club.  I have a few memberships to fill and the club consist of 23 members.  The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. The dues are $1087.00 a year with amenities(Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water). Sorry all camper spots are taken. We have 1200 acres with foodplots.   We use a pin board system with equal access to all property.  If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-317-5667 please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@COMCAST.NET


----------



## 2-shot

any fishing ponds on property?


----------



## Grizzly Adams

PM sent


----------



## AUBrowning

How many total members are going to be in the club?


----------



## dwrahc

I run the club with 30 members.


----------



## deerhunter75

*ttt*

^^^^


----------



## Blue Iron

PM Sent


----------



## sean26

*Rahc*

Just joined up looking forward to a great year.


----------



## Mudslide slim

David "You the man"


----------



## bucktrucker

Sent pm 5 days ago have not heard from anyone do you still have any openings???


----------



## BLACKHORN

do you still have openings? how far off if I-85 are you?


----------



## dwrahc

*Five opening left*

Yes I have 5 openings left and I am about 18 miles south of 85 getting off at exit 41 Moreland exit and going to Greenville Ga.


----------



## Mudslide slim

ttt


----------



## bowcatmyers

still any openings??


----------



## deerhunter75

*Openings*

Yes...    We still have 7 openings.

Deerhunter75


----------



## groundhawg

Good club.  BTT


----------



## deerhunter75

Bump^^^


----------



## Dogmusher

PM sent


----------



## swamp

how many members are there during the season?


----------



## dwrahc

*Members*

I have 30 in the club but at most around 20 hunting at one time usually about 10 or so regulars.


----------



## deerhunter75

*Bump*

^^^^^


----------



## dwrahc

I have a work day scheduled and would be available to show the property on Saturday, July 12. Please call me if interested. David Wooten 770-720-1135 leave message I will call you back or email me at dwrahc@windstream.net.


----------



## rshunter

Do you still have the silo's


----------



## dwrahc

Yes, I still have the silos.  I have a few openings left for the upcoming season.


----------



## Mudslide slim

any photos of this land?


----------



## dwrahc

Don't have any photos of land.  I have aerial photos located at camp.


----------



## dwrahc

I have a work day scheduled and would be available to show the property on Saturday, August 16. Please call me if interested. David Wooten 770-720-1135 leave message I will call you back or email me at dwrahc@windstream.net.


----------



## dwrahc

I still have a few openings for a great family run club. Please call me if interested. David Wooten 770-720-1135 leave message I will call you back or email me at dwrahc@windstream.net.


----------



## dwrahc

>>>


----------

